
Military and Politics: Proper Participation or Perilous Partisanship? - killjoywashere
https://www.usni.org/events/2017-naval-history-conference-military-and-politics-proper-participation-or-perilous-partisan
======
killjoywashere
This is an annual conference. This year's topic was requested by Mike Mullen,
recently retired chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff. Bob Woodward moderates
the morning panel with Colin Powell, Gary Roughhead (former Chief of Naval
Operations) and Robert Hayward, the SEAL who declined to be Trump's National
Security Advisor. Highly recommended.

